# What Do Ya'll Do For A Livin'?



## NightTrain

What do the catchasers on this board do for a livin'?
I'm a respiratory therapist of 23 yrs.......run ventilators,draw/run arterial bloodgas samples,do intubations/cpr @"code blues",breathing tx.'s,O2 administration,etc.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID

POWERLINEMAN,21 YEARS. WORK FOR ONE OF THE SOUTHEAST LARGEST POWER COMPANYS.RAIN, SHINE, SLEET OR SNOW ,WE'LL KEEP THE LIGHTS AGLOW.


----------



## gunnut

Build Houses

Pearland Area


----------



## dallasrick

most of the last 15 years, been a contractor/consultant in the IT field, currently on a project to migrate client base to windows XP, transfer data, upgrade hardware etc... for TXU at world headquarters in Dallas.


----------



## Kutter

I keep the machines running that make Hostess cakes, pies, and donuts.


----------



## locochon

im a full time student who is always broke execpt for the weekends when everything i saved goes to gas for my boat and supplies to fish for the weekend


----------



## Fishin'fritts

I am a fulltime community college student at Cy-Fair and work in the fishing department at Gander MTN. This summer I am earning my realtor liscence and will begin my new career in ranch and rural real estate.

~Fishin'fritts


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Residential Loan Officer*

I get people the money to buy there home. Been doing it for 4 years and really enjoy it. It is flexible so I can get on the water during the week sometimes. Anyone need a home loan, send me a PM.:texasflag


----------



## Hawkeye

I do as little as possible


----------



## rambunctious

*Living*

Retired from ChevronTexaco.Inc. Started small Mold Testing & Inspection Business 2yrs. ago. Couldn't stand retirement. Can fish anytime.
Gota-Love-It
Terry


----------



## gator

I'm a shift supervisor in the prepress department at a printer. I've been in the business 30 years.


----------



## Free_loader

I'm a call center administrator ... I create schedules for all inbound employees in 2 centers, Monitor & balance incoming call volume between different queues in the centers .. and read forums about fishing


----------



## skurkp

*tired of working*

i'm a industrial maintenance mechanic. I keep the company running. LOL


----------



## Nikonos

Career student. Full-time finishing my BSN nursing degree and part-time pulling together the final bits of research for my MS in biology. I work weekends as an ER tech/nurse extern in the state's largest trauma center.


----------



## cookie

past 20 years been a chemical operator 
you think working 4 days on and 4 days off would leave more time for fishing


----------



## Freshwaterman

Im An Inside Salesman For C.e.d. With Is A Electrical Dist. For The Past 17 Years.call Me For All Your Electrical Needs.comm.& Res.


----------



## mudd_catt

I guess I could fib and say that I do a "little" work every now and then as an industrial electrician/maintenance mechanic, also part time auto mechanic, body shop mechanic, and even tv/vcr-appliance repair. Although "work" is a four letter word.

Although, I ain't afraid of work, why I could just lay right down next to it and watch all day.


----------



## mudd_catt

BTW, BIG ROB, which CED are you with?


----------



## copperhead

*Police Officer, going on 11 years now.*


----------



## Aunt Joyce

*Waaaaaaaalllll NighTrain*

That is if you're still talking to me...

I have to talk about what I did.

I spent most of my time as a copywriter for radio in the beginning. Then, after I married I went on to have my own TV show (that's where the picture below comes from). Then we moved to Miami.

I produced a Boy Scout show every Saturday at channel 10 for a couple of years (before TAPE when everything was live, you betcha!)

Of course I raised my 3 sons while continuing to work in advertising until I retired in 1991 after a Nephrectomy. And I taught pottery in our church as a volunteer every Saturday from 1982 until 1997.

Now you pretty much have me summed up on my git-go days....and you already know what I'm doing these days when all my git got up and went!

Joyce


----------



## wacowade

12 Year Professional Photographer. 4 Years with CBS and NBC as a MasterControl Switcher and news Photographer. Now a full time college student going to school to be a CardioVascular CathLab Tech. Little carreer change here for me.


----------



## Catfish

I am sure no one knew that I run an online tackle shop and sell on ebay for a living ?


----------



## gator

I knew, I knew!


----------



## Freshwaterman

mudd_catt said:


> BTW, BIG ROB, which CED are you with?


CED HOUSTON


----------



## Catfishkiller

I am a Professional Catfishing guide on Lake Conroe, Texas. Fish for eating size catfish.:work:


----------



## limestone

I am retired and perty much only fish, I need to contact someone that fishes for crappie on Lake Limestone. I need some lessons.


----------



## DANO

I am Retired from the Grocery Business ( 23 yrs. ) Now I am an Operator @ a PVC Plant! Been there goin on 5 yrs,.....and I'm 43 yrs old !!!! Workin on # 2 !!


----------



## limestone

Anyone know anything about the soap bait by *******? I have never used it .


----------



## ssmarinaman

I run a marina and health spa at a resort on lake conroe ,, aka dockhand and spa attendent with keys....lol ..been doing it for 10 years...


----------



## Channelcat

I am a rotating equipment specialist for an English oil company. In other words, just a freaking mechanic.


----------



## kurt68

I run a morgue here in Houston at one of the medical schools.


----------



## Bozo

Im an international sex symbol trainee.


----------



## Catfishkiller

Bozo said:


> Im an international sex symbol trainee.


Buddy you bedder lose a whole lot of that fat belly of yorn and git a lot purddier N are rat now or yer gonna be real dissapointed !!:headknock


----------



## Bozo

So are you saying you've been checking me out? I must be doing something right!


----------



## dicklaxt

Eight years eight months 14 days and 22 hours and 3 minutes 20 seconds USAF LOL

40 years Industrial Electrical Design

Now retired


----------



## Catfishkiller

Bozo said:


> So are you saying you've been checking me out? I must be doing something right!


Didn`t said I wuz gonna be disappointed, said YOU wuz! Can`t miss that big ol gut of yorn. You need to slim down like me!!


----------



## Bozo

Well the doc told me I needed to watch my weight so, I figured the more my belly stuck out, the easier it would be to watch.


----------



## boat

Retired after 32 years in the music industry. Worked for Warner Brothers and Sony Music. Now I fish and relax at the bayhouse.


----------



## Wedge

texas prison system....someone has to keep the public safe. Have made a career of it with an excellent retirement just two years away. After that....I do not know, but I though about the railroad.


----------



## firelt

I run a halfway house for girls who only go halfway!!!

No, seriously. I'm a fire lieutenant who retires in 18 months.


----------



## JAYBIRD

Retired Zoo Director 34 years


----------



## Aunt Joyce

Retired after 50 yrs. of advertising and talent for radio and TV.


----------



## texasflyfisher

Roofing Contractor


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ

POSTAL WORKER.

Jersey Cuty NJ. Work the Priority mail thats being sent to our men and women in Iraq. 

God Bless Them.


----------



## dpiper

Electrical Engineer for an EPC firm in Houston. Engineer and design the electrical for offshore platforms.


----------



## beaver

I manage a farm equipment supply store in crockett, tx. If you need a kubota, give me a call!



beaver


----------



## Wading Mark

College student @ Southern Methodist University.


----------



## Stringer

H.S. football/baseball coach/teacher in Houston.


----------



## Tree

11 years federal law enforcement, left due to disability. Now tackle rep and pro staff for a few tackle companies.


----------



## mstuart71

spent 8 years in the marines and the last 1 1/2 in the coast guard. i am not involved in fisheries enforcment at all.


----------



## fluidation

Cattle Rancher, Construction Contractor. I make my own schedule, so I can fish when conditions are good unless cows are out


----------



## Indigo Flats

Retired insurance adjuster (State Farm).


----------



## IHB

I publish an outdoor mag out of my house. Wilderness Way , www.wwmag.net.


----------



## jasonglenn

Inside sales for a Heavy Equipment Rental Store


----------



## Brew

20 years with the airlines, 5 years as Mr. Mom, started my own catering & personal chef service; Chef Jeff's Gourmet on the Go! last Dec.

Jeff


----------



## Runway

30+ years in the Electrical Contracting Business, I now am the Project Manager for a company that installs aviation lighting systems and navigational systems for the FAA.


----------



## .NET Programmer

Computer programmer for a hospital in the Houston medical center.


----------



## Doctor

Retired Flight Paramedic, work now as a facilitys Mechanic for one of the largest Pharmacutical Companys in America. We make the drugs that you need....


----------



## Whoppedmytoe

Transportation broker for small trucking company in Houston. If you need something moved, let me know.


----------



## limey

Manufacture & sell outdoor kitchens. If you need one, send a pm.


----------



## Sea Aggie

I am a broker for a maritime firm in Houston. I negotiate contracts for barges & ships.


----------



## Woody

*Sr. Accountant*

Sr. Accountant...aka "Bean Counter" for Enterpise Products, an Oil & Gas Corp in Houston.


----------



## Redfishr

Professional Grouch


----------



## hillbillyangler

Butcher / Meat merchandiser / Manager 


I Also teach Young Adults how to become meat Merchandisers.


----------



## bluegill addict

Full time Wildlife Management student at SFA.


----------



## anton

sophmore in highschool. Use to bad grociers on weekends. quit when i got enough cash.


----------



## bigbluemarlin

i guess i'm the only full time 100ton captain on the board so for ,TEXAS A+M 57 ft.thompsen trawler part time 42foot bertram sportfish.


----------



## wit

Pipeliner this week. Noting finer than a pipeliner


----------



## WillieP

Supervisor, ExxonMobil, Baytown, Hope to retire in a little over two years with 32 years service.


----------



## LoopTech

Retired SBC.. Now full time Rancher


----------



## beachbums

15 years in the Insurance Business. I listen to people tell me everyday how they do not need Windstorm and Flood insurance, funny thing those same people all called me a few weeks ago when Rita was in the Gulf and they all seemed to need it then.... It was a gosh darn miracle..


----------



## dirtracer1

*stationary engineer*

i control the weather for the DOD (in a huge hangar). i'm a stationary engineer (operator)....and i try to stay as stationary as much as i can.


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH

fed law enforcement


----------



## bueyescowboy

I am in the rig rollin down the road. Here lately, I am either hurricane relief specialist or the ice man.....could I get some margirita mix and tequlia...to go with the ice?<<<how do you spell that....oh well...just pass one over. Really I don't drink....3 yrs sober.


----------



## Ditto

Estimator for a commercial electrical contactor in Houston.


----------



## Capitan

I'm a booking agent, graphic design artist, and assistant manager of a new Sporting goods/feed store just south of Austin. Come visit sometime. Country Line Mecantile.


----------



## brokemotor

Outboard motor boat motor mechanic. Now who's your buddy ?


----------



## texacajun

operator in chemical plant


----------



## leohan

Fulltime fisherman in dreams and IT Engineer in reality....


----------



## tiedown

Im a police officer with 17 years.


----------



## jackcu

southwest airlines 21 years. work in the frt house


----------



## yachtjim

Run a yacht brokerage company and marine electronics retail company.


----------



## Shooter

Electrical Superintendent of KBR in Baghdad, Iraq


----------



## yellowcater

Power trader.


----------



## twcz71

Senior Communications Systems Engineer, aka Senior Technician and part owner of a small communictaions company. Been working in commercial communications systems for 14 years now


----------



## limey

Environmental driller...look for [email protected] others have released into the ground that may effect the ground water supply. Also build & sell outdoor kitchen units.

www.outdoorkitchensusa.com


----------

